
iOS 10 update bricking iPhones and iPads for some users - JoshGlazebrook
https://9to5mac.com/2016/09/13/ios-10-update-bricking-iphones-and-ipads-for-some-users-requires-itunes-to-restore/
======
recursive
> To restore, affected users must then plug their devices into iTunes on Mac
> or PC to restore the device.

Bricking ain't what it used to be. Am I wrong in thinking that "bricking"
means to render a piece of hardware permanently unusable for purposes other
than paperweight?

~~~
eridius
No, you're right. But writing an article saying "iOS 10 update bricking
iPhones" gets a lot more clicks than "iOS 10 update fails for some people", so
pretty much all of the news sites have started calling it "bricking" if it
requires restoring with iTunes.

------
JoshGlazebrook
This personally happened to me on my iPhone 6S. Assuming you do not have a
backup of your phone you're basically screwed when you get it restored with
DFU mode.

~~~
eridius
It's so easy to back up nowadays, if you don't have a backup of your iPhone
when you install a major OS update, what are you even thinking?

~~~
vmasto
Hello, I would like to introduce you to the average user who doesn't
understand backups.

~~~
eridius
You don't need to understand backups, you just need to follow the prompts to
set up iCloud and turn on backups, at which point it all happens seamlessly
without you worrying about it.

~~~
devopsproject
All I ever saw was "This iPhone cannot be backed up because there is not
enough storage".

~~~
glasz
and that's the thing. i just recently had to deal with an iphone owner who had
backups enabled. but his 6 gb of photos just don't fit on the standard 5gb
free icloud storage. ppl just don't want to pay for backup space. now imagine
ppl with 256gb phones. they are supposed to pump even more ridiculous amounts
of money into tim's ass just for storage.

don't get me wrong. in general i think apple's prices are justified. but
icloud storage with ppl having backup enabled by default ist just one giant
rip-off.

~~~
devopsproject
I think it is less about paying than understanding what it is actually doing
with your files. I know a few reasonably intelligent people who could not tell
you what their paid iCloud is

Apple did create a nice little automatic revenue generator. It forces you to
pay apple, disabled backups (with scary delete messages), or trying to
navigate the backup interface to cull things to stay withing the 5 gb limit.

------
bgentry
seeing enough reliable reports of this to believe it's at least a somewhat
widespread issue:

[https://twitter.com/Stammy/status/775748665226895360](https://twitter.com/Stammy/status/775748665226895360)
[https://twitter.com/dhh/status/775751273299619841](https://twitter.com/dhh/status/775751273299619841)

